Ask HN: Is the stock market the AI paper clip machine? - sharemywin
======
SirLJ
How AI Could Destroy The Universe… With Paperclips:

[https://hackernoon.com/how-ai-could-destroy-the-universe-
wit...](https://hackernoon.com/how-ai-could-destroy-the-universe-with-
paperclips-a5b19901056e)

------
bulatb
Not just the stock market. Money is a measure that became a target, with the
usual results.

Goodhart's law is always in effect.

------
yasp
no?

~~~
sharemywin
obviously not literally. If jobs are paper clips. If the goal of the stock
market is to maximize corporate profits. The best way to do that is through
automation. Both, physical and mental. Doesn't that create a machine that
controls most of the wealth and eliminates a need for humans.

